# Smoke Daddy Cold Smoke Generator



## nawlinsborn73 (Apr 28, 2022)

Does anyone have one of these? Can you run a mixture of pellets and chips in these?


----------



## old sarge (Apr 28, 2022)

From two website stores:
According to the SmokeDaddy website pellets are not recommended.  Just chips and chunks.
"Wood Chips/Chunks are the recommended fuel type (Not Wood Pellets)"

According to the Smokin-it website, their Bella cold smoker can use a mix of pellets and chips.
"Wood pellets or wood chips are recommended for use
"You can also use a mixture of 50/50 wood chips and wood pellets, wood chips need to be small in size for peak performance"


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (Apr 28, 2022)

old sarge said:


> From two website stores:
> According to the SmokeDaddy website pellets are not recommended.  Just chips and chunks.
> "Wood Chips/Chunks are the recommended fuel type (Not Wood Pellets)"
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have the Bella. It keeps getting clogged up and I'm tired of having to go outside with a screwdriver every 30 minutes to knock the wood and pellets down


----------



## old sarge (Apr 28, 2022)

nawlinsborn73 said:


> Thanks. I have the Bella. It keeps getting clogged up and I'm tired of having to go outside with a screwdriver every 30 minutes to knock the wood and pellets down


Have you contacted Steve at Smokin-it and see if he has any advice? I know there are a lot of Bela owners and have not read of any problems that I can remember nor have I read of any clogging problems with a SmokeDaddy.  Maybe an open coil spring would help?


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (Apr 29, 2022)

I have contacted him. He gave me advice and I followed every suggestion. It got a little better, but it still clogs pretty often during a smoke


----------



## old sarge (Apr 29, 2022)

When you say clogged, are you saying that the pellets or whatever are not fully consumed? Or is there such an accumulation of ash that the smoking process dies out and the wood ceases to burn/smolder? Or is the clogging preventing smoke from getting inside the smoker?  I'm just not clear on what the clogging is doing.


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (Apr 30, 2022)

Condensation forms causing the pellets to swell up. Once they swell, they don't feed down to the bottom of the generator to burn. I constantly have to go outside and break up the clump with a screwdriver. I have to do this every 20-30 minutes or so.


----------



## rjob (Apr 30, 2022)

"SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G and Pellet Pro PID upgrade for my PB Austin XL"
Do a search for the above post. RC Alan provides great information with several links to additional posts. Follow all the links this might provide some help. It is a long read.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 30, 2022)

nawlinsborn73 said:


> Condensation forms causing the pellets to swell up. Once they swell, they don't feed down to the bottom of the generator to burn. I constantly have to go outside and break up the clump with a screwdriver. I have to do this every 20-30 minutes or so.


I can see where that would be a real problem.  Wish I had a solution for you.


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (Apr 30, 2022)

Me too. I went ahead and ordered the Smoke Daddy unit. It doesn't seem to have the same issues as the Bella's. I've tried all suggestions for the Bella's and nothing seems to work 100% of the time.


----------



## nawlinsborn73 (Apr 30, 2022)

rjob said:


> "SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G and Pellet Pro PID upgrade for my PB Austin XL"
> Do a search for the above post. RC Alan provides great information with several links to additional posts. Follow all the links this might provide some help. It is a long read.


Thanks rjob. This was some great information.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2022)

nawlinsborn73 said:


> Thanks. I have the Bella. It keeps getting clogged up and I'm tired of having to go outside with a screwdriver every 30 minutes to knock the wood and pellets down



I had the same problem with "The Big Kahuna" from Smoke Daddy.
Had to shove a big screwdriver in it to keep it going.
Then it would fill up with a big mess of Black Tar. What a PITA.
Then Todd Johnson came out with the Amazing Smokers, and I kicked it to the corner. Then Smoke Dady came out with a conversion Mod, so we switched ours over---Same crap. I really didn't care, because the AMNPS worked perfectly for me for the next 11 years, until today. I just chalked it up to about $100 waste of money. Not the only time I've been had.

Bear


----------



## old sarge (Apr 30, 2022)

So far I've been happy with what I get from the smokers as is.  No add on's. I get the itch to get something for more smoke but so far have not scratched it. I buy tools instead.


----------

